
Organic does not necessarily mean nontoxic - hurrdurrdurr
From http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.shecology.com&#x2F;soap-nuts&#x2F; , a company located in weaverville NC selling a &quot;natural cleaning product&quot;:
&#x27;Of all the varieties of soap nuts, Sapindus Mukorossi is the best for cleaning because it is loaded with the natural surfactant “saponin.” When dissolved in warm water saponin transforms into a foamy substance that removes dirt and odors from most any surface – from textiles to tennis shoes! 
Shecology Golden Soap Nuts are 100% natural, safe for people, pets, and the planet, &amp; gentle enough for people who are sensitive to chemicals and scents. &quot;<p>------------------------------------------------------------------<p>Contrast that with  Wikipedia Article on Saponins:
&quot;
Most saponins, which readily dissolve in water, are poisonous to fish.[10] Therefore, in ethnobotany, they are primarily known for their use by indigenous people in obtaining aquatic food sources.<p>Since prehistoric times, cultures throughout the world have used piscicidal (fish-killing) plants, mostly those containing saponins, for fishing.[11][12]<p>Although prohibited by law, fish poison plants are still widely used by indigenous tribes in Guyana.[13]<p>On the Indian Subcontinent, the Gond tribes are known for their use of plant extracts in poison fishing.[14]<p>Many of California&#x27;s Native American tribes traditionally used soaproot, (genus Chlorogalum) and&#x2F;or the root of various yucca species, which contain saponin, as a fish poison. They would pulverize the roots, mixing in water to create a foam, and then add the suds to a stream. This would kill or incapacitate the fish, which could be gathered easily from the surface of the water. Among the tribes using this technique were the Lassik, the Luiseño, and the Mattole.[15] &quot;
======
babygoat
That site says the product is non toxic. I don't understand what you're on
about?

------
yesenadam
Hmm did you clean your fish tank with soap nuts or something?

------
kazinator
And chocolate kills dogs.

